# Disable warning message for cornering light F10



## https://www.bim (Jun 21, 2013)

hi,
i try to put a led on the cornering light on my F10. since it is LED, it will show error warning message on the display. do any know how to use e-sys to turn off the warning? also possible to turn off the foglight warning too. please help. with coding. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

https://www.bim said:


> hi,
> i try to put a led on the cornering light on my F10. since it is LED, it will show error warning message on the display. do any know how to use e-sys to turn off the warning? also possible to turn off the foglight warning too. please help. with coding. thanks


You might want to read this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698565


----------



## https://www.bim (Jun 21, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You might want to read this thread:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698565


thanks shawn. i will try the code later. may i know is the corona light is meaning cornering light?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

https://www.bim said:


> thanks shawn. i will try the code later. may i know is the corona light is meaning cornering light?


No. Cornering Lights are the inside headlights on F10 and the Foglights on the F30.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

wrong thread message deleted


----------

